# EOS utility does NOT work on MAC OSX 10.10 Yosemite beta



## wopbv4 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am *beta *testing the new OSX for Mac: 10.10 Yosemite.

I did a few checks and found that the following software does NOT work:
1) EOS utility. Why am I not surprised? This happened with previous OS X upgrades as well
2) X Rite Colormunki Photo does not install. I reported this and X Rite promised that they are working on an upgrade

I know that a lot of us EOS Utility for tethered shooting, hence the warning


----------



## skifreak (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi
Same for me. I take it you have had no response regarding this? I contacted Canon and they advised me to reinstall EOS utility and if that didn't work then, well, it doesn't work with Yosemite.
I suppose we will just have to wait for an update


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for this information. I'll wait for the new 10.10


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just downloaded latest version eu3.0.1x-installer.dmg and it works on yosemite on my Macbook Pro


----------



## asmundma (Sep 30, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> Just downloaded latest version eu3.0.1x-installer.dmg and it works on yosemite on my Macbook Pro



confirmed


----------



## skifreak (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, you're right. Yay!
I had to tell the download site I had Mavericks though otherwise it wouldn't list the updated files
Then I was good to go!
;D


----------



## NancyP (Oct 2, 2014)

Is Mavericks pretty much playing well with most software? Mavericks is what you get if you buy a laptop right now. Yosemite won't be my problem unless I wait a bunch longer to buy the MBP to replace my current mid-2010 MBP, whose screen is going kaput slowly (I usually upgrade every 5 years or so).

Things I expect to use: LR4 (to be upgraded to LR5 shortly, my old machine is still on 10.6.8 Snow Leopard), PS6 standalone, AutoPanoGiga 3.0, Nik collection v.2, Nebulosity 3 (an astro program), and SIgma Photo Pro 5.5 (does .x3f Foveon sensor files from the Sigma compact camera series). I am looking to try either Zerene Stacker or Helicon Focus, and maybe Capture One, DXO, Iridient Developer, Raw Therapee.


----------



## slclick (Oct 2, 2014)

Patience Luke


----------

